

 Ask HN: Review my YouTube music video quiz game - TubeQuiz - tersiag
http://playtubequiz.com/
Presented here is the MVP of a a simple multiple choice quiz game that uses music videos as the question source. Note that the videos are muted, I use the sound as a hint.<p>Let me know what you think.
--Tersia
======
tersiag
Presented here is the MVP of a music video quiz game that I created. The game
uses muted YouTube videos for questions.

Let me know what you think. \--Tersia

